# Man sentenced to prison for illegally buying lake trout



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

*Amber Twp. fishery owner sent to prison for illegal fish deals.*
December 20, 2017
_*Amber Twp. fishery owner sent to prison for illegal fish deals.*_

#MasonCountyCrime.

GRAND RAPIDS — An Amber Township man was sentenced Tuesday, Dec. 19, to four months in prison for illegally buying and selling Lake Michigan lake trout from a tribal fisherman.

George Eugene Schrink, 55, owner of Walters Gold Coast Fisheries, 4728 W. Sixth St., pleaded guilty in U.S. District Court to a felony of false labeling of fish. He was also ordered to pay $270,276 in restitution. Judge Paul Maloney allowed Schrink to self-surrender to prison at the direction of federal authorities.

Schrink was caught by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service following a three-year undercover investigation. The government set up a covert business to buy and sell fish in the Upper Peninsula.

The Fish and Wildlife Service investigated reports that large numbers of lake trout, sturgeon and walleye were illegally taken. The government stated in court reports that the lake trout population is “dangerously low” because of over-harvest and sea lampreys,.

The lake trout population in Lake Michigan is maintained mostly by stocking.

The prosecution said Schrink bought lake trout from a tribal fisherman who had converted to trap nets and was not allowed to keep lake trout. In 2000, Michigan began to pay tribal fishermen up to $200,000 to use trap nets, which allow release of undersized lake trout, unlike gill nets, which kill fish. The purpose of the effort was to rebuild the lake trout population. Those who accepted the offer were prohibited from keeping lake trout.

In 2014, he bought at least 4,675 pounds of illegally harvested lake trout during a three-month period. In one of the three transactions, he bought 1,000 pounds of lake trout for $1 a pound, but he recorded a smaller amount of whitefish at $2.50 a pound, the prosecution stated. The restitution he was ordered to pay covered the cost of raising the lake trout.

“Each caught fish represents the culmination of an extensive and expensive fishery program, paid for by the American taxpayer,” prosecutors said in court records.

Schrink’s attorney, Lafayette Beers, said that Schrink is a small businessman who acted at the direction of a fish broker for two tribal fishermen offering fish only if he would illegally report the purchase. Beers said Schrink had agreed to and engaged in four purchases before refusing to do further business with the fishermen. He added that Schrink goes to the Upper Peninsula each week to buy fish because there are few sources in the Lower Peninsula.

Walters Gold Coast Fisheries smokes fish, which is placed in coolers on Schrink’s porch. Customers purchase the fish using the honor system.

Beers said his client was coerced into participating in the scheme, and there was “no windfall” from his participation. He said his client should not be incarcerated and that it was unreasonable for restitution to be set at $270,000. It will be difficult for Schrink to pay.

In December 2015, Schrink was found guilty in Mason County’s 79th District Court for the misdemeanor of operating a wholesale fish market without a license. He was sentenced to $315 in fines and costs.

In November 2015 he was arrested by Mason County Sheriff’s Office for misdemeanors of operating while intoxicated; improper transport of medical marijuana; and open intoxicants in a motor vehicle.

In July 2016 he pleaded guilty in 79th District Court to transporting an open intoxicant and use of marijuana and was sentenced to two days in jail with credit for two days already served, 90 days discretionary jail for one year. His driver’s license was suspended for 180 days and restricted for 150 days, and he was ordered to pay $800 in fines and costs. Charges of improper transportation of medical marijuana and operating while intoxicated (OWI) second offense were dismissed on the motion of the prosecutor with prejudice.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Interesting.

Is that the one south of Walmart?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So they bust the end user, but not the tribal suppliers? Stop them and the lake trout are still swimming. Stop this guy and they'll find another illegal outlet.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> So they bust the end user, but not the tribal suppliers? Stop them and the lake trout are still swimming. Stop this guy and they'll find another illegal outlet.


The tribal guy plead no-contest, then died shortly after which is why there's no discussion on his sentencing.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So who did the DNR give his gear to? I recall when they bought out the non-tribal fisherman and handed over the stuff to the tribes. Too much shady stuff going on all around in that industry.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> So who did the DNR give his gear to?


 I don't have an answer for you. I've been following this story pretty closely because I consider George (Shrink) a friend. Some people were asking about the charges to the guy (also George I think) who sold the fish to Shrink and I read how he died shortly after entering a plea. 
My friend certainly made some very bad decisions and is paying the price. I can only pray he learns from this and makes better decisions in the future.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Appreciate the info. My dad in law loves his smoked fish and I buy more than I make, but I cringe when I can't figure out the source. Yet I had not heard of this guy and he wasn't that far away. Lately it's Bortelll's ($$) up in Pentwater.

The restitution is ridiculous.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> The restitution is ridiculous.


Agree!


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

“Each caught fish represents the culmination of an extensive and expensive fishery program, paid for by the American taxpayer,” prosecutors said in court records.

Ahhh yes. The infamous Lake Michigan lake trout restoration program by the USFWS. Even the prosecutor described it aptly. I wonder if the duped American taxpayers in let’s say Colorado appreciate their taxpayer dollars being frivolously spent on this expensive program that nobody wanted or asked for, continuously plead to have stopped by sportsmen, and then is illegally utilized by the very group who have it mandated in a federal treaty. The swamp isn’t draining fast enough imo. Can’t wait for the Cisco restoration program to get firing on all cylinders...lake trout restoration v2.0


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

The Fish and Wildlife Service investigated reports that large numbers of lake trout, sturgeon and walleye were illegally taken. The government stated in court reports that the lake trout population is “dangerously low” because of over-harvest and sea lampreys,.


If the Feds really believe this is true, that is our problem. If the population is so low, why can't I keep Lake Trout off my lines while trolling in Lake Michigan, (most days).


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

BUGBOAT said:


> The Fish and Wildlife Service investigated reports that large numbers of lake trout, sturgeon and walleye were illegally taken. The government stated in court reports that the lake trout population is “dangerously low” because of over-harvest and sea lampreys,.
> 
> 
> If the Feds really believe this is true, that is our problem. If the population is so low, why can't I keep Lake Trout off my lines while trolling in Lake Michigan, (most days).


I guess it would depend on where they are at when they say lake trout are low. Certainly not on the south end of the lake (outside of treaty waters btw) or in Wisconsin. Maybe they are low in the nw lower but that would be right in the midst of treaty waters. I think they now say lake trout are lower in Lake Huron which is mystifying. The stock over 3 million a year in Lake Michigan and the limit is 3 And seasons have closures and there are minimum sizes. All that being said, how can the population not be what they hoped it would be? I am sure they will blame all their life’s problems on alewife but again the south end of the lake is loaded with ales and naturally reproduced trout.


----------

